# Lazy Ass Claptons



## Alex (1/10/15)

*Lazy Ass Claptons™*
Uploaded 11 hours ago by eniqmatic

Needed: Protank atomizer head, Beadalon Spool Tamer. Optional but very helpful: Fishing swivels (you can just hold the end of the wire between your fingers), a keychain for a little weight or else the spool may hop around depending on the gauge.

*Up N' Closey*

The tightness or the looseness of the claps can be manipulated by the pitch of the wire, up hill or down hill. Ever seen a clapton clapton it's clapton up hill both ways in the snow with no shoes on? Now you can!

source: http ://imgur.com/a/PHHcA

reddit: https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic...er_want_to_make_clapton_wire_but_not_put_any/

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5 | Informative 2 | Useful 1 | Creative 1


----------



## hands (1/10/15)

*Smart Ass Claptons™*


----------



## DoubleD (1/10/15)

Where does one acquire these Beadalon Spool Tamer thing'a'ma'gigs


----------



## ET (1/10/15)

Calling @Rob Fisher


----------



## whatalotigot (2/10/15)

Totally gonna make something similar to this. Might even try using a old twisp coil.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wazarmoto (2/10/15)

I think I have one of those old coils. Now all I need is a Spool Tamer and more kanthal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (30/10/15)

DoubleD said:


> Where does one acquire these Beadalon Spool Tamer thing'a'ma'gigs


I suspect that a place like Beads for Africa might be the place for spool tamers.
I'll check in the morning.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## blujeenz (31/10/15)

DoubleD said:


> Where does one acquire these Beadalon Spool Tamer thing'a'ma'gigs



Checked Beads for Africa this morning and even took along a screenshot, they've never seen such a device and the chap there said that he just uses a rubber band to keep the wire from shooting off the spool. I didnt bother explaining Claptons. 

Once again there are 2 options we can pursue locally, 3D printed guide and source elastic bands.




Option 2 is to make yourself, all you need is elastic, a weight, fishing swivel for the end of the spinning kanthal and a strip of credit card plastic.
Lastly, you dont need a metal coil housing, I used the tube from a used earbud, clip off the dirty cotton ends and you're good to go.
In fact the plastic guide tube is better as it wont mar the wire.
Heres an over view, I got the schoolgirl ponytail elastics at Clicks.



A closeup of my mini spool tamer using thinner hair elastics also from clicks, bent over a 13mm socket and 1.5mm guide hole.



So, does it work?
Dunno, I've only got 1 spool, but from initial testing, its like *a young bride on her honeymoon*, very promising.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/11/15)

I got mine from Amazon!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------

